# loose / baggy skin



## chrisharding (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi guys, my pup is almost 4 and a half months and her skin is "saggy" is this just a pup thing....if so when do things tighten up, if ever?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

It takes pups time to grow into their skin. I couldn't tell you exactly how long, but I've noticed at a little over a year, my young dogs' skin is much tighter than it was. Nothing to worry about, just a puppy thing.


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh man. I miss those cute puppy stages! Neck skin that you can pull up and grab onto was my fave. LOL.


----------

